# Turning toe edge



## Monixxaaa (Aug 11, 2014)

So I've been snowboarding for probably 5 or 6 years and when I started I formed the terrible habit of being scared to turn on my toe edge, I always felt like I was gonna lose control and fall. This past winter I was trying to break the habit and learn to turn on my toe edge and I ended up catching my toe edge and falling and breaking my collar bone. I was just wondering how I could start to learn to turn toe edge the correct way, because obviously I haven't been too successful... Thanks ☺


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

that sucks. glad you are feeling better and want to try again. i would not ask the internet, and take a lesson. will be well worth it!


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Do you have an issue with toe over hang? Are you using both feet or ruddering in on your back foot? Do you mostly fall on your chest or back? When I first started my problem was not trusting myself, I would stay flat and would catch a back edge and slam onto my back...I do agree with the lessons comment. 

Sucks about the collarbone.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You need to take a lesson. The only real way to diagnose the problem is by working with somebody that will tell you immediately what not to do and what to do.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

How many days have you been riding in these 5 years? Ever had a lesson? You're talking about a basic toe edge turn or - dunno - some kind of trick? What board, your stats? (no pun intendet, just asking to get the right perception)


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yup! If you're serious about fixing the issue? Lessons with someone who can diagnose and give you instant feedback is the only way to get it corrected. 

Hope the collar bone is better! You might consider some protective gear as well. It might help with your fear and confidence problems during the lessons.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Monixxaaa said:


> So I've been snowboarding for probably 5 or 6 years and when I started I formed the terrible habit of being scared to turn on my toe edge, I always felt like I was gonna lose control and fall. This past winter I was trying to break the habit and learn to turn on my toe edge and I ended up catching my toe edge and falling and breaking my collar bone. I was just wondering how I could start to learn to turn toe edge the correct way, because obviously I haven't been too successful... Thanks ☺


I feel like sayin' "no way that's impossible" :icon_scratch:

But I rode with a chic last year, that made my brain hurt.

She just refused to even try.

I tried to explain to her.

You are not snowboarding

You are sliding, down the hill, standing awkwardly, on a sled.

what a fuckin' waste of time & money:thumbsdown:


One of my ex girlfriends, did the same thing the first time we went together.



Here how it works. 
Pretend we are there right now.

K ready? Go do it. Right now, come on let's go.

Ya, you might wipe out a couple times so make sure you stay going slow.

See look you got it, yeah. This is awesome, now we can ride together.

Hey, what's this in my pocket?



TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I feel like sayin' "no way that's impossible" :icon_scratch:


Oh, this well can be possible. I've been there. Scratch the collarbone thing and the post could have been written by me - if there would have been something like internet back then :laugh: Not capable to link 4 turns in a row after "3 years", continuously faceplanting :blink: 

We don't know the background yet... If she's only riding two times a year? If she had lessons and _would_ know how to turn but is just afraid, or if she doesn't actually know how to proper turn? If she's riding a set completely unsuitable for a beginner?


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Monixxaaa said:


> when I started I formed the terrible habit of being scared to turn on my toe edge, I always felt like I was gonna lose control and fall.


You answered yourself right there mate, commit to learning it. A lesson will help get your head around the science of it all. You aren't alone in the sense of losing control and falling, we have all been there in some way or another. as for getting injured you where just unlucky. Better luck next time.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

you also should be doing simple "J-turns" on the bunny hill just to get used to the feeling. 
I agree, take a lesson. The $50ish is way less expensive than another trip to the hospital. It will only take an hour of your day, leaving you the rest of the day to enjoy and work on your new skill. Especially if you catch the very 1st morning class. Hell the slopes are still dead with everyone getting gear, passes and groups together. 

Plus take a peek at some videos. It doesn't replace time on the snow, but I'm a very visual learner. I see I copy. Videos help me a lot.

Corny guy but pretty good instruction (some may disagree but basics are here)
There are more just try Google
Basic J-turns


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

This is a lot of talk....

for a summary: GET A LESSON OR 5!!!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

As everyone said, lesson. And if it's been this long and you don't have it down yet I'll add that you should double down and take a private. The sticker price may seem high, but the attention is well worth it for this.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep, get some lessons!!!!!

But I've found the biggest mistake beginners make when transitionin from heel to toe, is when they find themselves gathering momentum quickly at the stage where they're pointin downhill, they tend to lean back!!!!!

Leaning back is the last thing ya wanna do, because to effectively make your board turn you have to use both the front and back of the edge you're riding on!!!!! 

Keep your weight centered, and look to where you want to go!!!!!

Relax, keep your knees bent, and use the whole width of the trail!!!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

lessons are clownshoes, OP needs to go faster and drink more beer.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> lessons are clownshoes, OP needs to go faster and drink more beer.


Pretty sure this applies to all of us!!!!!

Maybe this belongs in the Motto Thread?????:laugh:


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

hmm I wonder if maybe there's something wrong with your setup. it shouldn't feel that unnatural after 5-6 years of riding. are your boots properly centered between toe edge and heel edge?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I feel like sayin' "no way that's impossible" :icon_scratch:
> 
> But I rode with a chic last year, that made my brain hurt.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've gone "snowboarding" with people that could have 10 years on a board and the toe edge would have the factory grind on it. :dizzy: Doing a super fast heel slide is still just a heel slide!

So yeah, Monixxaaaaa (if that is your real name  ) lessons are where it's at. What you're asking is like saying "My car makes a whompa whompa sound. What's wrong with it?" over the internet...


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Keep your weight balanced (will feel like you are leaning on your front foot).

Lead your turn with your shoulder.

Keep your knees bent.

Get a lesson.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

poutanen said:


> So yeah, Monixxaaaaa (if that is your real name  ) lessons are where it's at. What you're asking is like saying "My car makes a whompa whompa sound. What's wrong with it?" over the internet...


Teenagers in the back seat is my guess.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Teenagers in the back seat is my guess.


Duct tape keeps them quiet.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I think it happens more often than we like to think. People only snowboarding with similar level friends, not pushing each other to progress, no lessons etc. 

When i first started i was lucky enough to have a skier friend (ok that doesnt sound lucky, but hear me out) who just wanted to bomb the hills. I had to learn how to turn both ways rather quickly and be able to strap in and hit it hard just to keep up with him. Then later, the first person i actually boarded with was much better than me and got me trying 180s and all sorts of fun stuff.

I have boarded with other groups who *all* leafed the hills, and spent a long time going down because they waited for each other as they fell trying to turn.

Although me saying "get a lesson" sounds hypocritical (since i never took one), i agree with what other posters are saying "Get someone to watch you and see what you are doing wrong"


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

tokyo_dom said:


> Although me saying "get a lesson" sounds hypocritical (since i never took one), i agree with what other posters are saying "Get someone to watch you and see what you are doing wrong"


This! One on one with someone who knows what they're doing whether an instructor or a mate is what ya need.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Duct tape keeps them quiet.


Is there nothin you can't do with that stuff????? 

Maybe this is the answer to the op's dilemma too?????


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Tokyo brings up a great point. I saw this with my son. He started on his own, first 3 times on the bunny slope with my walking with him, then as he progressed I hopped on my skis. Unfortunately he developed falling leaf syndrome.

So among other reasons I did the switch. 30 years on the slopes, matched with my remarkable physical conditioning and good looks caught me up to him in about 3 times. Oh ya and a killer private lesson that improved me 500% in an hour, I went into it with a goal of toe and heel from the get go and it went well. I have him follow me now and it's a nice linked turns all the way down.

My problem is that I've seen how much he's progressed in other sports, baseball, soccer, tennis, this summer and going into 10 years old he's much improved athletically over the past year. So my advantages are lessening and I think this is the last year before the scales tip. So I'm gonna have to find some new ways to push him.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Pub Crawl Challenge?????


----------



## Monixxaaa (Aug 11, 2014)

neni said:


> Oh, this well can be possible. I've been there. Scratch the collarbone thing and the post could have been written by me - if there would have been something like internet back then :laugh: Not capable to link 4 turns in a row after "3 years", continuously faceplanting :blink:
> 
> We don't know the background yet... If she's only riding two times a year? If she had lessons and _would_ know how to turn but is just afraid, or if she doesn't actually know how to proper turn? If she's riding a set completely unsuitable for a beginner?


When I first started I was younger and didn't care about it but this year I'm 17 and the past two years I've gone a lot more, and that's when I decided I really needed to fix it. I'm 5'2 and like 95 lbs riding a 140 never summer onyx btw. I'll definitely take a lesson this year though, thanks


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Pub Crawl Challenge?????


Good call.:thumbsup::eusa_clap:


TT


----------



## v_v (Aug 12, 2014)

Monixxaaa said:


> When I first started I was younger and didn't care about it but this year I'm 17 and the past two years I've gone a lot more, and that's when I decided I really needed to fix it. I'm 5'2 and like 95 lbs riding a 140 never summer onyx btw. I'll definitely take a lesson this year though, thanks


LOL I had this problem too! Good thing a friend of mind stay behind me and correct all my mistakes. Below is from my own experience and u can give it a try.
1. Just put on all ur protection gears so you are not afraid of falling.
2. When u going down hills BEND UR KNEES (as if sitting on a toilet. XD) and put the pressure on the front foot so u get way better control. U can start from bunny hills as they r not as steep.
3. Have confidence in yourself or else u wont be able to enjoy the fun!

Good luck!


----------



## bushin (Jul 28, 2014)

Be Confident linking your turns and stay on your toes as much as possible until it feels normal it should eventually feel more in control than on your heels.
Remember if you stay on your toes and fall you wont get a sore bum. Only knees and face lol


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Monixxaaa said:


> When I first started I was younger and didn't care about it but this year I'm 17 and the past two years I've gone a lot more, and that's when I decided I really needed to fix it. I'm 5'2 and like 95 lbs riding a 140 never summer onyx btw. I'll definitely take a lesson this year though, thanks


:thumbsup: take a lesson and start doing the whumpa, whumpa with the boys...really just mob around with them and keep up...Neni can testify that it works.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> :thumbsup: take a lesson and start doing the whumpa, whumpa with the boys...really just mob around with them and keep up...Neni can testify that it works.


Or find some girls who really know how to ride. One of my riding buddies, who has since become my girlfriend is way better and faster than me. Riding with her and some other people who had been snowboarding for a decade or more before i started (yeah we're old) really pushed my progression.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

actually sometimes going faster is easier.


----------



## nillo (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah going fast is easy. It's the sudden stop that's the killer.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

nillo said:


> Yeah going fast is easy. It's the sudden stop that's the killer.


just use the skiers.:rofl2:


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

speedjason said:


> just use the skiers.:rofl2:


:injured: hehe indeed


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Your mind is playing tricks on you. Commit to the turn(s) and stop being afraid. 

Drink a little bit of liquid courage. (A little bit)


----------

